# Linux Mint 12 - no sound



## Troncoso

I can't seem to get sound to work at all Mint 12. My configuration is the laptop in my sig. I've used this method to get sound working on Ubuntu just fine, but it doesn't work with Mint. I've also tried several other methods, but nothing is working out. Headphones don't work either. Any suggestions?

Quick side questions, my laptop's media buttons don't work when using MATE, but just fine in GNOME, why would that be?


----------



## NyxCharon

Some users have a bug where everything is muted by default. 
Go to the menu icon then:
applications->system settings->sound

check all the levels.

Moving on, alsa might also be muted. open a terminal, and type in
alsamixer
check all settings there as well.

If none of the above, give me output of 
lspci -v


----------



## Troncoso

NyxCharon said:


> Some users have a bug where everything is muted by default.
> Go to the menu icon then:
> applications->system settings->sound
> 
> check all the levels.
> 
> Moving on, alsa might also be muted. open a terminal, and type in
> alsamixer
> check all settings there as well.
> 
> If none of the above, give me output of
> lspci -v



Guess I should have specified everything I've tried. Haha. After each possible solution I check the alsa mixer. It's never muted. Here is what you asked for:



		Code:
	

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
	Subsystem: Dell Device 0490
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00005000-00005fff
	Memory behind bridge: c8400000-c93fffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000a0000000-00000000afffffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
	Subsystem: Dell Device 04ba
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42
	Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]
	Memory at b0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
	I/O ports at 6000 [size=64]
	Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: i915
	Kernel modules: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)
	Subsystem: Dell Device 0490
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
	Memory at c9404000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: mei
	Kernel modules: mei

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
	Subsystem: Dell Device 0490
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
	Memory at c940a000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
	Subsystem: Dell Device 0490
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 43
	Memory at c9400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=0c, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff
	Memory behind bridge: c7400000-c83fffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0400000-00000000c13fffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=0d, subordinate=12, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff
	Memory behind bridge: c6400000-c73fffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c1400000-00000000c23fffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=13, subordinate=18, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff
	Memory behind bridge: c5400000-c63fffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c2400000-00000000c33fffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev b5) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
	Bus: primary=00, secondary=19, subordinate=1e, sec-latency=0
	I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff
	Memory behind bridge: c4400000-c53fffff
	Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c3400000-00000000c43fffff
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: pcieport
	Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
	Subsystem: Dell Device 0490
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23
	Memory at c9409000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)
	Subsystem: Dell Device 0490
	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 82801 SATA RAID Controller (rev 05)
	Subsystem: Dell Device 0490
	Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41
	I/O ports at 6098 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 60bc [size=4]
	I/O ports at 6090 [size=8]
	I/O ports at 60b8 [size=4]
	I/O ports at 6060 [size=32]
	Memory at c9408000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: ahci
	Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)
	Subsystem: Dell Device 0490
	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 7
	Memory at c9406000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	I/O ports at 6040 [size=32]
	Kernel modules: i2c-i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Blackcomb [AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
	Subsystem: Dell Device 04ba
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
	Memory at a0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
	Memory at c8400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]
	I/O ports at 5000 [size=256]
	Expansion ROM at c8440000 [disabled] [size=128K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
	Kernel modules: fglrx, radeon

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Barts HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6800 Series]
	Subsystem: Dell Device 0490
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44
	Memory at c8420000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
	Subsystem: Dell Device 0490
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45
	Memory at c7400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]
	I/O ports at 4000 [size=128]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: atl1c
	Kernel modules: atl1c

0d:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
	Subsystem: Dell XPS 8300
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
	Memory at c6400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: brcmsmac
	Kernel modules: bcma, brcmsmac

13:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5116 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
	Subsystem: Dell Device 0490
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
	Memory at c5401000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: rts_pstor
	Kernel modules: rts_pstor

13:00.1 SD Host controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTS5116 PCI Express Card Reader (rev 01)
	Subsystem: Dell Device 0490
	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
	Memory at c5400000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci
	Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

19:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])
	Subsystem: Dell Device 0490
	Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 17
	Memory at c4400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
	Capabilities: <access denied>
	Kernel modules: xhci-hcd

troncoso@TroncosoLM ~ $


I've tried adding



		Code:
	

options snd-hda-intel model=alienware


to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf

as well as using generic and ref instead of alienware


I've tried the "remove pulseaudio and replace with alsa" method

As I said above, I've tried updating alsa

None have worked at all so far.


----------



## NyxCharon

open a terminal
sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf

should pull up a file in gedit.
Add this, save, exit, reboot.

options snd-hda-intel model=alienware

if it still doesn't work, give me output of 
cat /proc/asound/cards

edit: you might also have to add this line as well:
options snd-hda-intel model = ref


edit two: i see you're edit.
Lemme think on this.


----------



## Troncoso

NyxCharon said:


> open a terminal
> sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
> 
> should pull up a file in gedit.
> Add this, save, exit, reboot.
> 
> options snd-hda-intel model=alienware
> 
> if it still doesn't work, give me output of
> cat /proc/asound/cards
> 
> edit: you might also have to add this line as well:
> options snd-hda-intel model = ref
> 
> 
> edit two: i see you're edit.
> Lemme think on this.



Haha. Sorry I thought I was quicker. I appreciate the help, though. Every solution I have found has worked for someone, but not me.
...And now my trackpad stops working after I login...this is awesome.


----------



## NyxCharon

try installing these packages and rebooting
- linux-backports-modules-2.6-31-15-generic
- linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.31-15-generic


----------



## Troncoso

NyxCharon said:


> try installing these packages and rebooting
> - linux-backports-modules-2.6-31-15-generic
> - linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.31-15-generic



I don't see them in the package manager and they aren't found through the terminal.


----------



## NyxCharon

sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list

gimmie the contents of the file.


----------



## Troncoso

deb http://packages.linuxmint.com/ lisa main upstream import
deb-src http://packages.linuxmint.com/ lisa main upstream import #Added by software-properties
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-security main restricted universe multiverse
deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ oneiric partner
deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ oneiric free non-free

# deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu oneiric-getdeb apps
# deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu oneiric-getdeb games
deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/themuso/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/themuso/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main


----------



## NyxCharon

add these lines to that file (must be root, so use sudo again) 
deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty-backports main restricted universe multiverse 
deb-src http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-backports main restricted universe multiverse

Save, then in a terminal
sudo apt-get update
if no errors, go look for those packages again


----------



## Troncoso

Can't get it to install in anyway. Keeps giving me errors when updating.


----------



## NyxCharon

Just realized i formatted that wrong. each line should start with deb, so it should be two lines.


----------



## Troncoso

NyxCharon said:


> Just realized i formatted that wrong. each line should start with deb, so it should be two lines.



Yeah, I figured that. It still didn't work.


----------



## Troncoso

Well....I'll never understand Linux....If anyone is having this problem this is what I did to (somehow) fix the problem

1. Re-install Linux - no sound

2. Install updates via update manager - no sound

3. Install graphics drivers - no sound

4. In the terminal:


		Code:
	

gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf

placed "options snd-hda-intel model=MODEL" (no quotes) at the end of the file.
(where "MODEL" is, find your model and more info here)
After saving the file, do


		Code:
	

sudo alsa force-reload

then reboot - no sound

5. Go to applications > sound and video > volume control
tab over to Sound Theme. Mine had no sound theme, which is why I couldn't here any system sounds. So, choose a sound theme (I just did LinuxMint and default) - no sound

6. In the terminal: 


		Code:
	

aplay -l

Saw a list of devices... That I didn't do anything with

7. In the terminal


		Code:
	

lspci -v

Saw a list of devices, again did nothing with them. I accidentally pressed the up button, to cycle back through previous commands I had typed in the terminal, so I held the down arrow until it got back to a blank line....where it made that noise where your cursor can't go any further... - sound


I tested for sound at each place it says - no sound. So, something I did in these last 2 steps enabled it. Hope this helps someone. And, just because I was following this guide when it happened, I'll go ahead and post it, just in case.

UPDATE: Rebooted just to be sure this wasn't temporary. Received the login chime that said my audio was okay.

UPDATE: When I first installed Mint, my headphones DID work but not my speakers. After this, my headphones no longer work.


----------



## DMGrier

Sometimes in Linux you will have hardware problems that cannot be explained. Like for me when I used openSuse 11.4 the driver for my intergrated gpu was not properly working. I tried re-installing it though terminal and still to many problems. I would either continue to work on the problem or find a different debian based OS or even consider trying a OS that uses RPM software.


----------

